# Blizzard Europa (Jan/Fev 2012)



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2012 às 19:27)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Sonneberg (400 m, Alemanha):


FreestyleAndreas1981


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2012 às 00:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Áustria: largos milhares de pessoas isoladas pela tempestade *Andrea*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-brbyORX_IU"]Innsbruck-Linie3winter2012.mov      - YouTube[/ame]

paschberg


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jan 2012 às 15:01)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Pouca neve este ano na Europa.
Sofía e Sarajevo estao entre as poucas capitais com neve no solo, ja desde há bastantes semanas.

Sofía hoje, um día mais com neve


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2012 às 18:56)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

*Tempestades de neve na Europa Central: dezenas de milhares de pessoas isoladas*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po0kD02yO-s"]Tirol Heute 06-01-12 3/4      - YouTube[/ame]

wintersport11

*L'ouest de l'Autriche bloqué par la neige*

Une région entière d'Autriche, le Vorarlberg (ouest), à la frontière avec la Suisse, était coupée du monde lundi matin après de fortes chutes de neige qui ont bloqué les tunnels et les routes et beaucoup accru le risque d'avalanches. *La neige, tombée quatre jours durant, a fini par atteindre deux à trois mètres d'épaisseur*, rendant impossible l'accès au Vorarlberg par la route comme par le rail, selon les autorités locales. Le risque d'avalanche a été porté à quatre, sur une échelle graduée jusqu'à cinq.

TF1News

*Chutes de neige exceptionnelles sur les Alpes : la tempête Andréa responsable - *Après avoir donné lieu à des chutes de neige très abondantes sur les Alpes du Nord surtout (on a relevé entre 50 cm et 1 m de neige entre 1000 et 2500 mètres d'altitude), la Suisse et l'Autriche ont été à leur touchées par cette tempête de neige entre vendredi et samedi après-midi. Cette tempête de neige s'est accompagnée de vents violents (supérieurs à 120 km/h en haute altitude) provoquant d'énormes congères. A noter aussi le risque d'avalanche maximal sur l'ensemble des massifs autrichiens.
*Le Tyrol et le Vorarlberg paralysés - *C'est surtour l'est de la Suisse et l'ouest de l'Autriche qui ont été les plus sévèrement touchés par ces très importantes chutes de neige. Par endroit, il est tombé 1,50 m de neige en 36 heures... Des milliers d'automobilistes ont été piégés par la tourmente et le traffic ferroviaire entre la Suisse, l'Autriche et l'Allemagne a été interrompu avant de reprendre ce dimanche. La Slovaquie et dans une moindre mesure la Bulgarie ont également été confrontées à de fortes pluies ou d'abondantes chutes de neige selon l'altitude, liées à la descente de la tempête "Andréa" qui a atteint samedi la Grèce et depuis la nuit dernière la Turquie où de très fortes pluies sont toujours en cours, voire d'abondantes chutes de neige au-dessus de 900 mètres dans l'intérieur de la Turquie.

Météo


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2012 às 23:16)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

General Inverno pelo sudeste da Europa. Efeitos da tempestade *Andrea* que cruzou a Europa, de Noroeste para Sudeste ... Primeira grande vaga de frio que assolou a Europa neste Inverno.

*Eslovénia*

dipche

*Croácia*

studioferko

*Bulgária*

tarikataaaa

*Macedónia*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vi--QXxOvDA"]Ð£ÐÐ—. ÐŸÐ¾ÐºÐ°Ñ‚ÑƒÑˆÐºÐ° Ð² Ð·Ð¸Ð¼Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð»ÐµÑ      - YouTube[/ame]

chiefset29

*Grécia*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB0G2aRpe-c"]ÎœÎ• Î§Î™ÎŸÎÎ™ Î£Î¤Î—Î ÎŸÎ¡Î•Î™ÎÎ— ÎšÎŸÎ¡Î™ÎÎ˜Î™Î‘      - YouTube[/ame]

giannidlakis

*Turquia*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZzFi3KW-0U"]ilÃ§emizden Ã§ok gÃ¼zel kar manzaralarÄ± 9-1-2012      - YouTube[/ame]

goksunumsamet


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2012 às 20:34)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Depois do nevão do fim-de-semana, os Alpes ficaram um um camadão de neve, que em alguns locais chega quase aos 4m de altura.






Devido ao luar, até de noite é possível ver os Alpes pintados de branco.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2012 às 13:13)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Chove en Reykjavik, fin da neve?
Reykjavik




Pelo contrario, neva nas capitais bálticas, Tallin ja tinha neve, e agora neva tambem em Riga e Vilnius
Riga




Vilnius




Capitais hoje com neve no solo: Oslo, Helsinki, Tallinn, Riga, Vilnius, Minsk, Moscow, Sofía e Sarajevo. E com algum resto de neve (poica coisa) Estocolmo e Kiev.

Sarajevo cumpre agora un mes con neve no solo
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=14654&ano=2012&mes=1&day=14&hora=12&min=0&ndays=30


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2012 às 13:24)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Boa tarde

Bonito cenário hoje em Bialystok, por agora céu muito nublado e -1.9ºC

Vista da janela do meu quarto


----------



## AnDré (14 Jan 2012 às 14:55)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



Pedro disse:


> Ninguém conhece webcam´s em Istambul?



Há duas horas uma amiga minha colocou uma imagem no facebook onde se viam alguns flocos de neve no meio da chuva.

Entretanto, por esta webcam, já se vê nevar com intensidade, embora ainda não seja perceptível uma grande acumulação.






Apesar de tudo, não é assim tão raro nevar em Istambul.
A média das mínimas em Janeiro é de 2,9ºC e das máximas 8,7ºC. (Máxima semelhante a Bragança).



> Istanbul has a persistently high humidity, which can exacerbate the moderate summer heat.[75] The humidity is especially salient during the morning hours, when humidity generally reaches eighty percent and fog is very common. The city receives fog an average of 228 days each year, with the highest concentration of foggy days being in the winter months, although it usually dissipates by noontime. Thunderstorms are uncommon, occurring just 23 days each year, but they occur most frequently in the summer and early autumn months.[76] Istanbul has an annual average of 124 days with significant precipitation, which together generate around 844 mm (33 in) of rain. The highest recorded temperature was 40.5 °C (105 °F) on 12 July 2000, *and the lowest recorded temperature was −16.1 °C (3 °F) on 9 February 1927.*[78] The highest recorded rainfall in 24 hours was 227 millimetres (8.9 in) on 16 October 1985.[78] *The highest recorded snow cover was 80 centimetres (31 in) (and more than 60 centimetres (24 in) at the coast) in March 1987.*[78][79]


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Istanbul


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2012 às 15:18)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Neva tambem em Varsovia


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jan 2012 às 13:45)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Hoje temos as seguintes capitais europeas com neve
Oslo
Helsinki
Tallinn
Riga
Vilnius
Warsaw
Minsk
Moscow
Kiev
Sofia
Sarajevo

Kiev, hoje




Estocolmo sem neve


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2012 às 12:50)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Hoje neva em cidades de Espanha! Ja era hora!

Segovia 1000 metros




Tambem neva en Avila e Soria (as 2 cidades a mais de 1000 metros)

Pela contra por debaixo dos 1000 metros em geral pouca coisa (há alguma exceçao). Reinosa (800 metros)


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Jan 2012 às 19:24)

*Re: Neve nas capitais europeas*

Hoje nevou em Viena





Há neve no solo nas seguintes capitais: Oslo, Helsinki, Tallinn, Riga, Vilnius, Warsaw, Minsk, Moscow, Kiev, Chisinau, Sofia, Pristina, Sarajevo, Vienna e Bratislava


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Jan 2012 às 11:54)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



Ferreiro disse:


> Sofia amanhá cumpre 1 mes con neve no solo
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=15614&ano=2012&mes=1&day=19&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30
> 
> ...



A webcam de hoje em Sofia (Bulgaria)


----------



## MSantos (23 Jan 2012 às 02:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Aqui ficam as prometidas fotos da neve aqui em Bialystok, são poucas e como disse não são nada de especial, por isso penso que não é necessário abrir um tópico especial com as fotos.

Sexta-feira às 8h da manhã quando acordei o cenário era este 





Estas duas fotos foram tiradas por volta das 10h de sexta-feira, a acumulação nesta altura já era bastante, np final do dia chegou aos 20cm sensivelmente










Esta foto foi tirada Sábado de manhã. Durante a noite muitos limpa neves circularam nas ruas da cidade e nos locais para onde a neve foi empurrada ficaram montes de neve bem grandes alguns com mais de meio metro


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Jan 2012 às 09:35)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Forte nevada en Sofia (Bulgaria) hoje


----------



## irpsit (27 Jan 2012 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Sigo já com 0ºC e em breve vai começar o derretimento desta insuportável neve!

Vejam o que acontece a pessoal com garagens. A foto é tirada das notícias islandesas. Há muitos casos aqui onde moro, como este.

É uma quantidade simplesmente demasiada de neve.


----------



## irpsit (27 Jan 2012 às 21:58)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Recordes islandeses batidos!

Este Janeiro vai ser (quase de certeza) o* recorde de dias de neve no solo em 100 anos* em Reykjavík, num mês de Janeiro.

Pelo menos em Reykjavík, já que a maioria das outras estações apenas têm medições recentes.

Por exemplo, nunca em 100 anos, Reykjavík teve 100% de dias de cobertura de neve no solo. Até agora (estámos a 27 de Janeiro) todos os dias do mês tiveram neve no solo na capital. O recorde é de 29 dias no mês em 1984, 1976 e 1949. Portanto, se a neve permanecer até segunda, o recorde será batido!!

Igualmente, refiro que a 29 de Dezembro do mês passado, foi batido o *recorde de acumulação de neve em Reykjavik num mês de Dezembro*: 33cm.

Parece também que estámos agora com níveis de acumulação perto do recorde absoluto de Janeiro de 1937, de 55cm de neve no solo. Não sei quanta neve Reykjavík tem agora, provavelmente uns 45cm, e o inverno ainda tem uns meses pela frente.


De um modo muito interessante, são previstas temperaturas anormalmente altas amanhã, 5ºC a 12ºC na maioria do país. O recorde nacional de Janeiro é de +12ºC (e de +8ºC em Reykjavík), portanto esse recorde também poderá ser ultrapassado. Reykjavík segue com +5ºC.

No sul do país, as acumulações raramente ultrapassam os 50cm, pois ocorrem derretimentos frequentes (como o de hoje e amanhã). Mas no norte do país, a história é diferente. Vejam, a altura que a neve pode atingir no final do inverno. Esta foto é do noroeste islandês, de Abril de 2010 (autoria do IM islandês)


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2012 às 14:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Boa tarde

Hoje a região central dos Pirinéus apresentou valores de mínimas já muito interessantes.
Na noite anterior os valores rondaram os -10ºC de mínima nas estações mais frias; mas esta noite já atingiram os -18ºC...
Até onde poderão chegar as mínimas nas próximas noites?!


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2012 às 12:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Galati, Roménia, o río Danubio parcialmente geado


----------



## Ferreiro (31 Jan 2012 às 20:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Genova (Italia), hoje com neve


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jan 2012 às 21:55)

*Vaga de frio na Europa faz pelo menos 58 mortes*


> A severa vaga de frio que chegou ao leste europeu na última semana já tirou a vida a um total de, pelo menos, 58 pessoas. A Ucrânia, a Polónia, a Roménia e a Rússia são os países mais afectados.
> 
> O caso é mais crítico na Ucrânia, onde 21 pessoas, na sua maioria sem-abrigo, foram encontradas congeladas no meio das ruas; cinco morreram de hipotermia já no hospital e outras quatro foram encontradas sem vida nas suas casas.
> 
> ...



*Grécia*





*Rússia*





*Letónia*


----------



## Norther (31 Jan 2012 às 22:12)

*Re: Vaga de frio na Europa*


----------



## Norther (31 Jan 2012 às 22:12)

*Re: Vaga de frio na Europa*


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2012 às 23:01)

*Re: Vaga de frio na Europa*

Más notícias da Europa:


*Mais de 60 mortos na Europa devido à vaga de frio*


São já mais de 60 os mortos por causa da onda de frio que afecta o Este da Europa, cujos governos viram-se obrigados a mobilizar o Exército para garantir a distribuição de alimentos e medicamentos e organizar abrigos de emergência para as pessoas sem tecto. Na Ucrânia, os termómetros atingiram os 33 graus negativos, uma das mais baixas temperaturas dos últimos seis anos naquele país, onde os termómetros não costumam descer abaixo dos 15 graus negativos.



Na Ucrânia, os termómetros atingiram os 33 graus negativos, uma das mais baixas temperaturas dos últimos seis anos naquele país, onde os termómetros não costumam descer abaixo dos 15 graus negativos.

Pelo menos 30 pessoas, na sua maioria sem-abrigo, morreram na Ucrânia nos últimos cinco dias. Outras 500 foram hospitalizadas por hipotermia e outros problemas relacionados com o frio.

O Ministério das Emergências organizou 1600 centros de acolhimento para dar abrigo e alimentos às pessoas sem casa. Na zona Este da Bósnia, foram registadas temperaturas abaixo dos 30 graus negativos. Os meteorologistas advertiram as populações para o facto de a onda de frio durar até sexta-feira e que os maiores nevões irão cair quarta-feira.

Na Bulgária e na Roménia faleceram, respectivamente, cinco e oito pessoas. O mar Negro ficou congelado no centro de férias romeno de Mamaia e um lago salino situado na fronteira da Bulgária congelou pela primeira vez em 58 anos.

Na Polónia, cinco pessoas perderam a vida na passada noite, elevando para 15 o número de vítimas mortais devido à onda de frio que afecta aquele país desde o passado fim-de-semana. Algumas pessoas perderam a vida por intoxicação com monóxido de carbono devido ao mau estado de conservação das estufas, de acordo com informação do Ministério do Interior. Pelo menos três pessoas morreram por causa da neve nas regiões montanhosas do sul e sudeste da Sérvia.


http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=2275244


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Fev 2012 às 10:38)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Temperaturas oficiais (MeteoRomania) ás 8h. A esa hora a cidade mais fría era Intorsura Buzaului (750 metros) -31ºC. Segundo Wikipedia esa é cidade que quase todos os anos marca as minimas em Rumania.


----------



## Ferreiro (1 Fev 2012 às 11:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

E o río Danubio em Galati (Romênia) com mais gelo que ontem


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 11:52)

*Re: Vaga de frio na Europa*





> Figure 1. Departure of temperature from average as analyzed by the GFS model, for January 30, 2012. Remarkably cold air was present over northern Alaska, Eastern Europe, and Southern Asia, while very warm air was over the Central U.S. and much of Siberia.
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/show.html


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 15:22)

*Re: Vaga de frio na Europa*

Vaga de frio em muitos países, a situação mais dramática vive-se na Ucrânia onde já morreram 30 pessoas. 



> Cold Wave Bulgaria  [Statewide]
> Cold Wave Bosnia and Herzegovina  [Statewide]
> Cold Wave Russia [Asia]  [Eastern region]
> Cold Wave Poland [Statewide]
> ...



http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php


----------



## Norther (1 Fev 2012 às 16:03)

*Re: Vaga de frio na Europa*


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Fev 2012 às 10:51)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Fotos de Constança (Romênia), porto do mar Negro, onde ontem a temperatura MÁXIMA foi de -10ºC


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Fev 2012 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Em Espanha as regiaos mais afectadas pela vaga de frío sao as mais próximas a Europa: País Vasco e Catalunya. Neva perto de Barcelona e San Sebastián, ainda que segundo as webcams nao se ve neve en nenhuma das 2 cidades.

Sim há neve em S. Quirze del Vallés, 200 metros, perto de Barcelona


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2012 às 11:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Webcam da Playa de la Kontxa, no centro de Donostia (San Sebastian):

http://canales.diariovasco.com/webcams/webcam_concha.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2012 às 13:28)

*Re: Vaga de frio na Europa*

*The Cold Hard Facts*


> - Schools have closures in northern Greece with temps of -16C (3F)
> 
> - Kneja, Bulgaria plummeted to a record -29C for 2nd straight day
> 
> ...


----------



## Ferreiro (2 Fev 2012 às 19:07)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Temperaturas ás 18h


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2012 às 10:12)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2012*

Temperaturas pelas 7h.





Temperaturas pelas 8h.


----------



## rozzo (3 Fev 2012 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

E a metade Norte da Itália com nevões bem grandes ao nível do mar. Roma está mesmo na fronteira entre o ar quente e frio, vendo o mapa de observações, mas já vai caíndo um belo nevão pelo menos em parte da cidade. Que inveja!
E na costa adriática, na região de Rimini, praias cheias de neve...









Podem ver em directo: http://www.romexplorer.com/rome-webcam.htm


Praia no adriático:


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2012 às 22:15)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

[ame="http://youtu.be/9NGbPmOhiHw"]http://youtu.be/9NGbPmOhiHw[/ame]


na Ucrania chegam a ter 0 graus dentro de casa...


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 00:24)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*






Fonte Corriere della Sera


----------



## J.S. (4 Fev 2012 às 01:02)

*-21,0 C ja na Holanda en neve*

Desde sabado as temperatures estão abaixo o zero todo o dia. E segunda feira, tivemos um bocadinho de neve. Mas agora, a neve foi brutal na minha cidade, mas so uma hora e meia. Portanto: 8 cm caiu, nada mal.

A temperatura aos 8 horas fora -10,0 C e e fico na minha bicleta na minha trabalhou sem protecção (no handgloves). Bastante frio!

Aqui dois filmes (parecidos) da minha tabalhou aos 15 horas...Bonita não e?!
O moinho fica so aos 150 metros....




The best one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=L77QEXEnEZ0

My collegue says: ""And now all vision has gone. You really do not see anything." And later on, on the phone she adds "you see nothing here, all is white now."

The video shows a vision of 150 m, but the camera seems to be better than our eyes.


E esta noite, sem vento a temperatura atingia -21 nalgumas locais no centro do pais. Aqui?? Não se com certeza mas com vento e nuvens acho que esta so -10 C. Frio, mas nada especial...

Boa noite!


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2012 às 14:37)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Roma


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Fev 2012 às 19:13)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Pasaia (perto de S. Sebastián) hoje


----------



## João Sousa (4 Fev 2012 às 23:18)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Impressionante, o estado caótico em que se encontra a metade norte de Itália. Inclusivamente já estão registados 8 mortos.
O espectáculo, já chegou a Roma.


----------



## Gerofil (5 Fev 2012 às 01:04)

*Frio glacial provoca receios de colapso energético*


euronewspt

*Frio siberiano flagela a Europa*


euronewspt


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Fev 2012 às 14:38)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Entra ar do noroeste, muito húmido e temperado, na península. 
San Sebastián ontem nevaba com 1ºC, hoje chove com 11ºC.
Tambem chove en Reinosa (800 metros) com 4.3ºC e a neve que permanecía no solo desde a quarta feira ja desaparece. É a segunda nevada desta temporada 2011/12 na vila de Reinosa, a primeira nevada permaneceu no solo somente 1 día (nem sequer enteiro, somente umas horas) e esta vez com a vaga de frío siberiano conseguiu permanecer no solo 5 días.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 15:03)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Em Burgos, sensivelmente à mesma altitude, o cenário é o seguinte:


----------



## J.S. (5 Fev 2012 às 22:40)

*A couple of pics of yesterday...*

Note the average temperature. Over here -10 C. In Lelystad, the average was -16,6 C. Record for central Holland is -19 C (average).

Pics near my weahterstation. two are obviously in the evening, when the sun sets...

At 14-15 hours...I should have been there much earlier...Must have been a completely breath taking, fantastic site like I have seen on pics of others. But better next time...











One in the woods at the coast. The day before they really had some thaw there. But not for long (three hours or so).











Evening. At 17 hours temperature dropped from -8 to -11 in 20 minutes. Clouds prevented another deepfreeze night.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Fev 2012 às 00:10)

euronewspt


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2012 às 11:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Impressão minha ou na costa Este de Itália o Adriático está a começar a querer gelar? 
  

Em Rimini, na costa do Adriático, neva como se não houvesse amanhã, e estão quase -10º, com 20cm de acumulação.


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2012 às 13:39)

Mais um álbum de fotos de Espanha onde são vistas boas acumulações.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/parasomnia/sets/72157629197379129/


(Por mim podiam encerrar o tópico pois isto é um massacre  )


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Fev 2012 às 14:34)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

O mapa de neve de hoje. A península ibérica e Irlanda fican á margem da grande nevada europea (e norteafricana).





Incrível Sarajevo, depois de 2 meses com neve no solo hoje está assim


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Fev 2012 às 19:23)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

O río Danubio hoje em Budapest (perto de Viena)


----------



## Ferreiro (7 Fev 2012 às 11:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Impresionante Veneza


----------



## PedroNTSantos (7 Fev 2012 às 15:05)

spiritmind disse:


> (Por mim podiam encerrar o tópico pois isto é um massacre  )



Apesar de concordar a 100% com o Spiritmind (isto é tão mau como ver jogos do meu Sporting), aqui seguem hiperligações para mais imagens da Europa congelada:

Canais de Veneza congelados:http://internacional.elpais.com/int...9460_452983.html#1328549460_452983_1328552256

Inglaterra, Suíça, Holanda, etc.: http://internacional.elpais.com/int...1117_905704.html#1328291117_905704_1328362910

http://aeiou.expresso.pt/frio-polar-congela-europa-e-poe-portugal-a-bater-o-dente=f702603

E no vizinho norte de África:

Neve em Argel (Argélia): http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/rare-snows-in-north-africa/61172

Foto de Trípoli (Líbia) com neve: http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/newest-snowstorm-blanketing-eu/61236


É ver e chorar...


----------



## Thomar (7 Fev 2012 às 15:18)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Apesar de concordar a 100% com o Spiritmind (isto é tão mau como ver jogos do meu Sporting), aqui seguem hiperligações para mais imagens da Europa congelada:
> 
> Canais de Veneza congelados:http://internacional.elpais.com/int...9460_452983.html#1328549460_452983_1328552256
> 
> ...



*PedroNTSantos* muito boas as tuas escolhas! 
É sempre um prazer apreciar belas imagens! 

Mas como disse o *spiritmind* 


> (Por mim podiam encerrar o tópico pois isto é um massacre)


Não podia estar mais de acordo...
É uma espécie de *"abada"* Europa vs Portugal em termos de frio, neve e gelo.


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2012 às 19:18)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Imagens muito fixes de Veneza, dos canais congelados e até uma parte do Mar Mediterrâneo.

http://corrieredelveneto.corriere.it/fotogallery/2012/02/laguna_ghiacciata_2/laguna_ghiacciata_2_fotogallery-1903181974612.shtml#42

Imagem de -16ºC em Itália.


----------



## J.S. (7 Fev 2012 às 19:53)

*frio com e vento...brrrr...mas com sol tamben!*

Again strange recordings, but correct one. In teh evening I checked: my sensors, my notebook and my sesnroscreens. I could not believe what the dat showed me. Now the snow is old now, so less good at reradiating heat back into space. On top of that, there was wind. Even so the mercury dropped from - 4 to -10 C in the afternoon evening in a matter of 20 minutes. And than, from 1900 to 1910 o'clock from -10 to -5! Because the wind picked up. Later that evening and in the early morning we got to -12,2 C. Wind really picked up so not the usual 8.30 o 'clock low. If the wind would have remained low or even still, we would hae reached -18 to -20 C. In Lelystad KNMI -19,9 C ws recorded. So they had -22,9; -16,9; -16,4 and -19,9 C again. The only better score in my life was four consecutive nights of < -20 in january 1979.

During the day today it was -8 to -9 C at noon This electronic thermometer was actually pretty exact. Normally this things swing wildy of the mark.

Here some pics from morning afternoon and evening.

A bird frozen to its death. In the morning near my weatherstation. Sad...






Inland harbour of Middelburg, sunrise







Time to eat or take some pics!






Bit cold to take pics, but whatever...







Kid telling his mum how to clean the ice from the snow..







Girl having warm soup (very thick, typical Dutch peasoup for winter) on the ice. She is on skates.






Skating on the canal surrounding Middelburg in the evening (17.30 hours). In the back you can see a small tent in the ice, typically Dutch. With light, music and hot food.






Regards from The Netherlands


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2012 às 21:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Situación en parte de Europa y el Norte de África hoy:






Impresionante lo de Italia!. Tengo un compañero de trabajo italiano de Sulmona, en la región del Abruzzo, que está asombrado con lo que está sucediendo. Una barbaridad de nieve, y a cotas muy bajas. Una bonita captura nocturna de Urbino a escasos 480 msnm. Impresionante:






Por la Península destacan los espesores de nieve que están empezando a coger algunos sectores de la Cordillera Cantábrica a cierta altitud. Camping de La Raya, a unos 1500 msnm en Asturias junto al límite provincial con León: 






En Maó (costa de Menorca, Illes Balears), donde resido, días fríos los que estamos teniendo. Con nieve a nivel del mar el pasado día 4 que permaneció algo más de un día en el suelo, algo realmente destacado para lo que es esto y para la pequeñísima nevada que fue (mucho menor que en Mallorca). El frío se ve acentuado por la incansable, constante y fuerte tramuntana (un viento frío y fuerte de norte muy característico y habitual en esta isla. Los árboles de la fachada norte insular pueden atestiguarlo con sus portes rastreros, tumbados y en bandera). Últimos días (máxima y mínima en ºC y racha máxima de viento en km/h) en el aeropuerto muy cercano a la ciudad:

2 de febrero: 6,9....4,5....85
3 de febrero: 5,7....2,6....84
4 de febrero: 2,6...-0,2....78
5 de febrero: 7,1....1,5....61
6 de febrero: 8,5....3,7....87
7 de febrero: 6,0....4,4....82 (hasta las 21:00)

Y eso que el aeropuerto está en el sureste de la isla, lugar donde la tramuntana no sopla con tanta violencia como en el norte ni mucho menos (seguramente en el norte se han superado los 100 km/h con holgura y en puntos concretos especialmente venteados como Faváritx los 120 km/h (yo estuve en el faro el sábado y era realmente infernal, con una sensación térmica realmente fría). Un tiempo muy desapacible, sin duda. Y parece que todavía queda...


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2012 às 22:07)

Fotos del pasado domingo de nuestro querido río Douro completamente congelado a su paso por Soria:











Reportaje completo aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/duero-helado-en-soria-t136692.0.html

Brañavieja (Cantabria, unos 1600 msnm) ayer:











http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-20112012-t134691.0.html;msg2906033#msg2906033

Playas de Mallorca el día 5:


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2012 às 22:18)

Neve na ilha de Mallorca ( Espanha ) em 04/02/2012

[ame="http://youtu.be/WspJSeZweiI"]http://youtu.be/WspJSeZweiI[/ame]


----------



## Teles (7 Fev 2012 às 22:45)

Em Holanda o gelo até dá para um café e algumas aventuras fora do normal :








https://www.facebook.com/weather.smaniotto


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2012 às 01:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Centro de Itália 





Podem ver mais aqui:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.299340203457093.74311.101988496525599&type=1


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2012 às 14:57)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

En el lado francés destaca Bazus-Aure a 767 msnm con -20,0 ºC. Estación oficial de MeteoFrance. Casi nada! Como en el valle de Arán, en cuanto baja un poco el viento...

El Valle de Arán (provincia de Lleida) hoy:







Bonitas fotos de bosques nevados en Navarra con buenos espesores (06-febrero) aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/bosque-nevado-en-laza-navarra-622012-t136741.0.html


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2012 às 15:20)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Urbino (476 msnm, Región de las Marcas, Italia) sigue a lo suyo... Fantástico


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2012 às 17:40)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Mutriku, costa de Guipúzcoa muy cerca de la provincia de Vizcaya:


----------



## Gerofil (8 Fev 2012 às 19:30)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

ITÁLIA: Vastas regiões com 2 a 3 metros de altura de neve, que não para de cair ...


RaiNews24


----------



## Norther (8 Fev 2012 às 22:22)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

e esta povoação a 44 m altitude  ate me vem lágrimas aos olhos so de ver, incrivel


----------



## duero (9 Fev 2012 às 15:20)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



irpsit disse:


> Nunca me lembrei de saltar da varanda do primeiro andar, como este italiano.
> 
> Realmente 1-2 metros de neve dá para amortecer a queda, mas somente se a neve for fresca. Pois, a neve rapidamente compacta-se e creio que seria doloroso.
> 
> ...




Si, pero tampoco ha habido nieve en IRLANDA.

Cuando acontecen estos sucesos, las áreas mediterraneas son mas frias y tienen mas nieve que las áreas del Atlántico.

Mesmo ha poucos dias, nevou na cidade de PALMA DE MALLORCA que fica a nivel de mar, a mesma latitude que NAZARÉ en Portugal.

Na península as cidades mediterraneas estos días sao mais frias que as cidades do Atlántico a mesma latitude.

Por contra no verao esas cidades mediterraneas sao moito mais calidas que as cidades atlánticas.


PALMA DE MALLORCA, nivel de mar, a latitude de NAZARÉ.


----------



## Norther (9 Fev 2012 às 16:12)




----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2012 às 21:09)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



AnDré disse:


> Muita neve a cair hoje sobre os Picos da Europa.
> Imagem de satélite de há instantes:



Efectivamente ha caído bastante nieve en los últimos días sobre la Cordillera Cantábrica mejorando notablemente el aspecto de la Cordillera que era terrible. Un par de capturas de hoy con la preciosa webcam de Collado Jermoso (2064 msnm. Picos de Europa):











Para que veáis la evolución, unas comparaciones que ha hecho el forero Vigo de Sanabria en Meteored: http://foro.tiempo.com/proyecto-jous-en-picos-de-europa-t135556.0.html;msg2909818#msg2909818

Imágenes del 17 de enero y hoy en Fuente Dé, a unos 1800 msnm.,..:











...Y en Collado Jermoso:






Y eso que ha soplado el viento... Gran mejora, sin duda.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Fev 2012 às 09:29)

Mais umas belas fotos com os efeitos do frio na Europa:

Triberger Waterfalls - Triberg - Sul da Alemanha (Winfried Rothermel / AP)





Igreja Wendelstein, Bayrischzell, Alemanha (Lukas Barth/dapd/Associated Press)





retirado de http://www.standeyo.com/NEWS/12_Pics_of_Day/120210.pic.of.day.html


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Fev 2012 às 09:33)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

É certo, importante melhora na cordilheira Cantábrica. Sobre tudo se comparamos o aspecto da webcam de Collado Jermoso (o refugio a 2064 metros, os picos a mais de 2500 metros) hoje com o que tinha a finais de janeiro. 

26 de janeiro




Hoje


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2012 às 12:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Collado Jermoso (Refugio Diego Mella) en todo su esplendor






 Podéis ver la webcam a tope de resolución aquí: http://devisionnetwork.com/mobotix/picos/webcam/picosesuropa.htm

 También la podéis ver en esta web: http://www.colladojermoso.com/
 Esa página cuenta con una sección meteo con datos actuales, historial 24 horas, predicción a 3 días... Poseen una estación, que se ve en las imágenes de la webcam a la derecha del refugio, Davis Vantage Pro2 que está dada de alta en Meteoclimatic, aunque lleva un tiempo sin ofrecer datos. En la web que os he puesto sí suele funcionar con datos en directo, pero desde hace dos días tiene algún fallo y está caída.

Ojo a la intensidad de las precipitaciones que se han vivido en la zona norte leonesa estos días. Datos aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-febrero-de-2012-t136606.0.html;msg2910037#msg2910037

Burgos sigue así, aunque hoy no tendrá máxima negativa






Foto de ayer por la tarde en un parque a las afueras de Burgos 






Foto del forero burgati: http://foro.tiempo.com/castilla-y-leon-febrero-de-2012-t136606.0.html;msg2910228#msg2910228


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2012 às 12:25)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Urbino, sigue igual y vuelve a nevar. Mi compañero italiano y yo estamos alucinando.  :X


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2012 às 14:23)

Preciosas fotos del Valle de Arán del domingo pasado:





















Reportaje completo del forero Faras de www.climaynievepirineos.com aquí: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2733

Poca nieve pero mucho hielo en este reportaje de Ranger en meteored sobre el embalse de La Cuerda del Pozo (Soria) helado 

http://foro.tiempo.com/soriala-cuerda-del-pozo-helado-t136761.0.html

Copazos de nieve enormes en una crónica de la nevada de la mañana del domingo día 5 en Burgos. Autor Miliokos (meteored). http://foro.tiempo.com/espectacular-nevada-trapos-enormes-en-burgos-05022012-t136751.0.html
Con fotos como ésta:
















Cascada de Litueros (Somosierra, Madrid):











Reportaje completo de AlcoSanse (meteored) aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/la-ola-de-frio-por-madrid-y-segovia-t136687.0.html

Lluvia engelante en Peñalara (pico limítrofe entre Madrid y Segovia) el día 5:
















Viene de este blog http://urboneti.blogspot.com/ Y es del forero colmenauer (meteored). Explicaciones del fenómeno aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/tormenta-de-hielo-en-penalara-lluvia-engelante-t136699.0.html


----------



## Norther (10 Fev 2012 às 15:04)

impressionantes fotos Pek


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Fev 2012 às 22:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*

Incrível, neva de novo em Roma.
E no aeroporto de Ciampino (o mais perto da capital italiana) neve com espessura no solo 5 días, 6 com esta noite ja

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16239&ano=2012&mes=2&day=10&hora=18&min=0&ndays=30

Cando teremos isso na costa galego-portuguesa??? Acho que nunca.


----------



## MontijoCity (10 Fev 2012 às 22:46)

PEK registos fantásticos! Até parece mentira, nós sem nada e o resto da europa com tanta neve e frio...


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2012 às 23:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2012*



Ferreiro disse:


> Incrível, neva de novo em Roma.


----------



## J.S. (10 Fev 2012 às 23:29)

*Re: frio com e vento...brrrr...mas com sol tamben!*



ecobcg disse:


> Não sei como, mas ainda não tinha visto estas fotos! Uma verdadeira "beleza no frio"!



She was quite young! So beautiful..I thought so too but typical Dutch aswell. IShe looks typically Dutch and honestly, for NL she is nothing special I think.
I think Duthc women really are beautiful. If you love blue eyes and blond ordark blond hair, this is the place to be. They tend to have long legs and have very well proportioned female figures. They are (of course) very similar to Scandinavian girls, but tend to have a slightky softer face than for instance Danish girls.

Was buying new skates and there was this blond goddess that actually make me drop my jaw. Pictured her too...Such a nice girl too, not just beautiful but very kind. You know, may be 22 years old...you can picture her being the mum of yourkids and be confident everything is fine. May be it is just me, but some women make me feel like that...

Some pics of today (no girls close up btw..sorry..) in Veere, a picturesque town 5 km NE of where I live. They have "kreek" which is a body of deep water, in this case created by Allied Bobarding the dikes over there.
Quite large and the iceclub alsways prepares the natural ice in winter.

First pic: ice gets cracked because of the skates and it needs to settle once many people have skated on it. Large cracks develop. Get with yur skates into a crack and you either stummble, fall or break your ankle..The cieclub today started to put things under water at 15 o'clock. Airtemperature was -3 C, ice temperature -6 C. 2 hours later, this was the result. Tomorrow we'll have a fantastic, new icefloor!






Seemingly lone skater...






Looks warm but it was -4 C at that moment. Wind was okey...I was sweating while skating. Quite usual actually.






This guy has a good technique. The way you should skate. Has old fashioned skates though..no klicking mechanism.






Mum, with kid and friends:







Girl works cleans the ice. Friend is telling her what to do...;-)






Specially for you, the girl buying skates as a surprise for her boyfriend.
She wanted skates for 100 euro. Which is okey for ice hockey skates







here are the ones I bought...I got a discount because the salesguy could not offer what I asked for. From 750 to 340 euro.

Skate closed (when it is in the air)







Skate open (when you push it of the ice, providing a full stretch of the leg with full push giving higher speed)






The shoe is a termoplast. So after a while, I'll get back and it will be warmed. It will fit my foot exactly. Than it will be put into a special oven so it will remain that way, beeing idealy fit to my foot. It is like meauring with calibrated equipment: it needs to be precise to get thebest results!


My dad is 100% Portuguese and LOVES iceskating. Iceskating is the nr1 sport in The NEtherlands easily. Millions of people watch it on TV and millions of people do iton the ice. Global warming has dimished our chances for natural ice signficiantly. To get this back to weather and climate. Our average january temp used to be 0,3 C and now it is already 3 C!!! Luckily, this is caused by some very mild motnhs wchich still get intermixed with periods with prolonged forst. 

Monay, thaw will set in. We havbe had 2 weeks with continuous frost, in my place only interrupted with 3 hours of temperatures of 0 to 1 C...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2012 às 11:38)

Cidade romena "desaparece" debaixo da neve ... 


pramatia


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Fev 2012 às 12:54)

A ilha de Giglio onde está o Costa Concórdia naufragado..





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Em directo aqui:
http://www.giglionews.it/2010022440...am-panoramica-tramonti-di-giglio-campese.html


----------



## David sf (11 Fev 2012 às 14:07)

Canais de Amesterdão:






Veneza:






Roma:











Genève:






E mais aqui:

http://www.treecreativity.com/2012/02/bajo-la-nieve.html


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2012 às 14:58)

Galerías de nevadas de este episodio frío en Mallorca. Algunas son realmente bonitas y con notable espesor:

http://comunidad.diariodemallorca.es/galeria-multimedia/Meteorologia/nevada-postal/38241/1.html

http://comunidad.diariodemallorca.e...ica-Palma/Nevada-historica-Palma/38162/1.html

http://comunidad.diariodemallorca.e...-Serra/nieve-sobre-toda-Mallorca/38106/1.html

http://comunidad.diariodemallorca.e...ca/Segunda-frio-polar-sobre-isla/38318/1.html


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2012 às 16:56)

Monnàber (Mallorca, 700 msnm). Ayer:











Fotos del forero Gregal de meteobaleares aquí: http://www.meteobaleares.com/foro/index.php?topic=614.msg29255#msg29255

Videos en el entorno del Puig Major (Mallorca). Día 8 de febrero:

http://videos.diariodemallorca.es/mallorca/20120208/temporal-puig-major-30444.shtml

http://videos.diariodemallorca.es/mallorca/20120208/mas-medio-metro-nieve-puig-major-30445.shtml

Galilea (Mallorca, 402 msnm). Día 4 de febrero:
















Fotos del forero Ponent de meteobaleares aquí: http://www.meteobaleares.com/foro/index.php?topic=614.msg28184#msg28184

Son Rapinya, barrio de las afueras de Palma de Mallorca (día 4):
















Fotos del forero toliko de meteored aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/cataluna-islas-baleares-febrero-de-2012-t136604.0.html;msg2902176#msg2902176


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2012 às 17:05)

Cascadas del término municipal de Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria):


























Fotos del forero Pico Urbión de meteored aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-20112012-t134691.0.html;msg2913046#msg2913046


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2012 às 17:30)

Fotos de La Demanda burgalesa (ayer, día 12 de febrero):





















Fotos del forero cardeñalta aquí: http://foro.tiempo.com/paseando-por-la-nieve-en-la-demanda-burgalesa-12-feb-2012-t136809.0.html


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2012 às 17:34)

Río Esca en Burgui (Navarra):


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2012 às 17:44)

Hamburgo (Alemania)





Galería de imágenes de toda Europa aqui: http://www.heraldo.es/multimedia/galerias-imagenes/toros_cabanuela_cerca_burgos.html






Danubio:






Urbino (Italia), día 5 de febrero


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2012 às 17:51)

Quinto Real (Navarra):
















Reportaje completo del forero Asier de climaynievepirineos aquí: http://www.climaynievepirineos.com/foro/viewtopic.php?t=2743


----------



## Z13 (13 Fev 2012 às 22:07)

Uhau!!!

Fantásticas imagens Pek!


----------

